# Should I rather study medicine or business administration if I want to have a secure job?



## shanelowney (Jan 23, 2020)

Medicine study is not for confused students, if you really want to study medicine & have interest in medicine study then you can join the medicine university or college, You will definitely get a secure job if you study with your first choice.


----------

